
Ask HN: Can we repurpose Tinder to fight Covid-19? - cevans01
After reading this news story of a Yale student and his friend delivering groceries to elderly folks[0], I wonder if we can repurpose Tinder to scale this up.<p>From what I remember, Tinder allows you to set a preferred age range. If young folks set their preferred age to 65-80 and older folks set their preferred age range to 20-40, we can match people in need of groceries with volunteers.<p>Recipients and volunteers will just need to put a blurb in their bio about what they need or what they can deliver&#x2F;provide.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apnews.com&#x2F;bda9c1ed0f8e10742ad2feabb2d52aa2?utm_medium=AP&amp;utm_source=Twitter&amp;utm_campaign=SocialFlow
======
KerryJones
I like this idea, but young people can be carriers with no/mild-symptoms and
might increase risk?

~~~
cevans01
I figure, the elderly will need to get groceries somehow. It's a question of
what is more sanitary: going to the grocery store or having groceries
delivered.

~~~
codingdave
The stores are specifically setting aside hours for elderly patrons,
sanitizing everything before and during those hours, and giving everyone the
physical space and cleanliness necessary to safely get their groceries. I
could see a delivery service also being as clean as possible, but not randos
off Tinder.

------
roschdal
No.

------
buboard
Tinder should have shut down a week ago. Random hookups are a transmission
vector

